# How much longer can Stowaway withhold her kitties?



## Carla D (Apr 24, 2019)

The grand dame on our farm is pregnant and about to deliver her third litter of kittens in a twelve month period. She is huge and quite uncomfortable looking. While she’s an excellent mother and even better at rodent control we decided to confine her in our warming shack which we set up with her comfort in mind. She is an amazing momma cat, but she is not very smart about where she has her kittens. The first time she had them on a shelf that was almost five feet from the ground and on a tarp that was just tossed up there. We did create an enclosed tote and put her and her babies in it and back on that shelf. She had no problems leaving and nursing them there. Her second litter was even worse yet. She had her babies in the old fishing boat we have on the farm. There was another tarp in it and that is where she had her kittens that time. We had to move them because they were completely exposed to the elements, especially the rain. 

This time we confined her. As soon as she bursts she can come out and do some hunting if that’s what she wants to do. We were positive she was going to have her babies about ten or twelve days ago. She still hasn’t. Can she possibly keep them safe in her for much longer? We want to let her go. But we’re certain the moment she leaves her confinement she’ll have them in another crazy spot and we won’t find them. She has never been this big with her other pregnancies. She is a very petite cat. I don’t think she typically weighs more than five or six pounds even when she’s this pregnant. I do feel her babies in her belly. They are pretty big, possibly post term. We have also been giving her a lot of attention and treats to keep her happy. We’re pretty sure if we weren’t giving her the royal treatment she would dart the moment we opened the door. Any ideas?


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 25, 2019)

Pictures always lie, and she doesn't look THAT big to me (she is probably enormous). 3 litters in a year is a lot.....maybe she is getting mineral deficient (calcium, magnesium etc).

Does she look like she has milk? Is she well in herself? Any discharge?

I'd be inclined to pop her to the vets for assessment.

Good Luck.


----------



## Carla D (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Pictures always lie, and she doesn't look THAT big to me (she is probably enormous). 3 litters in a year is a lot.....maybe she is getting mineral deficient (calcium, magnesium etc).
> 
> Does she look like she has milk? Is she well in herself? Any discharge?
> 
> ...


I was thinking the vet as well. She sure looks like she has milk. Her nipples also look big


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 25, 2019)

As a vet tech I would recommend taking her to the vet 
It's best to know for sure in case there's something wrong.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 5, 2019)

Any kitten s yet??


----------



## Carla D (May 8, 2019)

She did finally have kittens. She only had three that we found. She’s had six kittens in both of her first litters. It’s pretty odd she only had three of them considering how huge she got. She had them in a crazy spot. We tried moving her and her kittens but, she carried them back to her crazy spot again. At least it’s in the barn, out of the flow of traffic, and it’s dry. But only our little girl can get down and back into her corner. I haven’t had a chance to take any pictures of them yet. But, one looks like a tiger striped skunk. It’s pretty cute.


----------



## AmberLops (May 8, 2019)

Aw congratulations!! 
Cats can be strange with pregnancy!


----------



## Carla D (May 10, 2019)

These are Stowaways babies.
  

These are Little Diamonds babies.
  

I think both litters of kittens were created by the same tomcat.


----------



## AmberLops (May 10, 2019)

Adorable!!


----------



## rosti (May 11, 2019)

Oh, we have a farm cat doing the same thing! She’s been “due” for over two weeks now, and is still holding them hostage! We’ve been locking her up every night for the same reasons you did, and I think she’s just holding onto them to be spiteful, at this point.  
I’m glad yours finally popped. Mine _can’t possibly _have much longer left!


----------



## Carla D (May 11, 2019)

rosti said:


> Oh, we have a farm cat doing the same thing! She’s been “due” for over two weeks now, and is still holding them hostage! We’ve been locking her up every night for the same reasons you did, and I think she’s just holding onto them to be spiteful, at this point.
> I’m glad yours finally popped. Mine _can’t possibly _have much longer left!


Your girl is just as annoyed with you as ours was with us. I only kept her locked up for a few days. I could tell she had no intention of having them while she was in jail. Bring her in the house. I bet she has them within 36-48 hour if she can get comfortable and find a quiet place.


----------



## rosti (May 12, 2019)

She had them(5) last night. 
No way this cat would be coming into my house! She’s a monster sometimes, besides that we just don’t have house pets.


----------



## Carla D (May 17, 2019)

rosti said:


> She had them(5) last night.
> No way this cat would be coming into my house! She’s a monster sometimes, besides that we just don’t have house pets.


Some cats are better left in the barn or roaming around outside. I’m glad your momma finally had her kitties.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 1, 2020)

Carla D said:


> The grand dame on our farm is pregnant and about to deliver her third litter of kittens in a twelve month period. She is huge and quite uncomfortable looking. While she’s an excellent mother and even better at rodent control we decided to confine her in our warming shack which we set up with her comfort in mind. She is an amazing momma cat, but she is not very smart about where she has her kittens. The first time she had them on a shelf that was almost five feet from the ground and on a tarp that was just tossed up there. We did create an enclosed tote and put her and her babies in it and back on that shelf. She had no problems leaving and nursing them there. Her second litter was even worse yet. She had her babies in the old fishing boat we have on the farm. There was another tarp in it and that is where she had her kittens that time. We had to move them because they were completely exposed to the elements, especially the rain.
> 
> This time we confined her. As soon as she bursts she can come out and do some hunting if that’s what she wants to do. We were positive she was going to have her babies about ten or twelve days ago. She still hasn’t. Can she possibly keep them safe in her for much longer? We want to let her go. But we’re certain the moment she leaves her confinement she’ll have them in another crazy spot and we won’t find them. She has never been this big with her other pregnancies. She is a very petite cat. I don’t think she typically weighs more than five or six pounds even when she’s this pregnant. I do feel her babies in her belly. They are pretty big, possibly post term. We have also been giving her a lot of attention and treats to keep her happy. We’re pretty sure if we weren’t giving her the royal treatment she would dart the moment we opened the door. Any ideas?
> View attachment 61549 View attachment 61550


By the fourth or fifth week of the kittens, mother cats promote weaning by slowly reducing the nursing period for kittens with their sharp, growing teeth.


----------

